# seeking info on Polaris RZR



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

KKirkens, or anybody else...got a couple questions on the Polaris RZR.

How much does the basic machine cost? What kind of gas mileage? Engine size? Is it tougher than the full size UTV?

I'm leaning toward the Polaris 800 EFI Sportsmen, but the RZR sure needs a closer look.


----------



## Split Shot (May 15, 2004)

Rooster, you might get some answers at www.atvquadsquad.com
lots of info, guys have always been helpful. Lots of info on the 800 too.

Hope this helps, Al


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Split Shot, thank's for your help. Put the site on my favorites.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.polarisindustries.com/

has alot of info as well. Since that is the company that makes it.


----------

